# Die "hochmoderne" Cybertruppe der Bundeswehr



## Yassen (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo an alle
Bei Focus gab es einen Artikel über die neuen  High-Tech-Streitkräfte . Laut diesem Artikel soll in einem unscheinbaren Flachbau in der Tomburg-Kaserne in Rheinbach bei Bonn die neue Cyberabwehrtruppe der Bundeswehr sitzen. 
Die Ausstattung dieses Gebäudes gleicht aber eher dem eines Informatikklassenzimmers. Die Rechner besitzen zu großteil noch Diskettenlaufwerke und stammen aus dem Jahre 2009 und die meisten besitzen großteils noch nicht mal einen Internet Anschluss. Die gnau hardware wird aber nicht verraten auch wenn gesagt werden muss das Staaten wie Israel und die USA wesentlich weiter sind
Die schlachten werden also Großteils offline geschlagen. Außerdem werden meist Programme genutz die auch kriminell genutzt werden und die Planspiele sind meist auch nicht realistisch. So wird zum Beispiel Google zum aufklären genutzt. 
Laut einem interne Papier des Verteidigungs Minesteriums erkennt dieses Truppe auch nur einfache Attacken. Sehr komplizierte Angriffe werden aber übersehen. Besonders problematisch gilt die Ausstattung ,die wie oben schon gesagt, sehr veraltet ist.

*Eigene Meinung:*
Ich finde das Deutschland auf diesem Gebiet noch gewaltigen Nachholbedarf hat gegen gut gerüstete Staaten koomt man mit dieser Ausstatung nicht an

Quelle: http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...hr-zeigt-ihre-offline-krieger_aid_986418.html


----------



## Jor-El (12. Mai 2013)

Ahjo, kein Internet haben aber trotzdem über Google suchen können?
Klingt für mich revolutionär.


----------



## Cinnayum (12. Mai 2013)

Ich halte diesen Bericht für reißerisch, nicht mehr aktuell und eher auf Bildniveau, als dem Anspruch gerecht, den sich der Focus so gerne gibt.

Ein Diskettenlaufwerk hindert nicht daran, ein modernes OS und andere Software auf einem PC zu installieren...

Als ehemaliger aus der erwähnten Kaserne schätze ich die Sache eher so ein: Die Soldaten könnten und wollen mehr, aber von der Politik ist es derzeit nicht erwünscht. Aus unserem damaligen Hochschuljahrgang Informatik ist genau einer bei CNO gelandet (obwohl bestimmt 15 von 60 zur IT wechseln wollten). Der Rest wurde in Truppenteile auf die grüne Wiese versetzt, wo sie alles andere, nur nicht, was sie an der Uni gelernt hatten, zu tun.

Die erwähnten lange übersehenen Angriffe beziehen sich auf Bot-Netze und andere Schädlinge, wie sie auch in anderen großen (Unternehmens)-Netzen jahrelang nicht bemerkt wurden. Dieser Bericht stand so ähnlich schon einmal bei der Eröffnung der CNO in den Zeitungen. Schade, dass sich seit dem scheinbar nicht viel getan hat.

Die bundesweite Zuständigkeit für IT-Sicherheit liegt übrigens im Ministerium des Inneren. Die Bw setzt auch nur dessen Richtlinien und festgelegte Verfahren um.


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Mai 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Die schlachten werden also Großteils offline geschlagen.


 
Halt Singleplayer Modus.


----------



## matty2580 (12. Mai 2013)

Reißerisch geschrien ist der Artikel schon.
Aber das ist heute leider Standard im Journalismus.
Der Bund spart wieder einmal an der falschen Stelle, bei der Ausrüstung.
Die Mädels und Jungs bekommen trotzdem ihren Sold und müssen halt mit der "alten" Technik arbeiten/leben.

Trotz der IT-Offensive der Bundesregierung haben uns viele Länder bei der Internetnutzung weit überholt.
Ich fürchte, dass wird noch viel schlimmer werden....


----------



## Yassen (12. Mai 2013)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Halt Singleplayer Modus.


Naja mit offline meinte ich eigentlich ohne Internet. Halt im Netzwerk.


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Reißerisch geschrien ist der Artikel schon.
> Aber das ist heute leider Standard im Journalismus.



Ein Großteil des Artikel scheint von der DPA zu stammen. Der Focus war wohl der Meinung den Originalartikel ein wenig "aufpeppen" zu müssen was in meinen Augen aber schiefgegangen ist. Wie man sich seriöser mit dem Thema befassen kann, sieht man im ähnlichen Artikel bei Heise: Bundeswehr rüstet sich für den Cyber-Krieg | heise Security


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. Mai 2013)

At TE

Kennst du dich mit Hacking aus? Richtiger Hacker nutzen ein Linux als Plattform. Und hey Linux braucht nicht die neuste Hardware. Desweiteren wird die Bundeswehr auch sicherlich der Presse nicht mitteilen was sie in den PC's für Hardware verbaut haben. Welche Serverstruktur sie nutzen steht auch nicht in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel. Sicherlich ist die Bundeswehr nicht auf dem Stand der Zeit was Cyberwar betrifft, aber so wie du es geschrieben hast wäre sie ja fast noch in der Steinzeit.


----------



## Yassen (12. Mai 2013)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> At TE
> 
> Kennst du dich mit Hacking aus? Richtiger Hacker nutzen ein Linux als Plattform. Und hey Linux braucht nicht die neuste Hardware. Desweiteren wird die Bundeswehr auch sicherlich der Presse nicht mitteilen was sie in den PC's für Hardware verbaut haben. Welche Serverstruktur sie nutzen steht auch nicht in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel. Sicherlich ist die Bundeswehr nicht auf dem Stand der Zeit was Cyberwar betrifft, aber so wie du es geschrieben hast wäre sie ja fast noch in der Steinzeit.


 Erwiederung:


> Da aber Auftrag und Ausrüstung fehlen, beschränkt sich die CNO bisweilen auf das Training.


und


> Die Amerikaner dürften inzwischen für den Cyber-Krieg mit am besten  gerüstet sein. Die Rheinbacher Computer-Truppe der Bundeswehr ist von  der virtuellen Schlagkraft der USA dagegen wohl noch sehr weit entfernt.


Ich will nicht sagen das sie in der steinzeit sind aber weit zurück sind sie.


----------



## plaGGy (12. Mai 2013)

Können meinen alten PC haben, is sogar von Werk aus OCed und hat noch nen Slot fürs benötigte Floppy.

Spaß beiseite, geh mal zum BND oder zum MAD 
Was mich immer wundert ist, woher alle Medien immer diese Vertraulich-Berichte haben... mal ehrlich... ich als Bankmitarbeiter komme für einfache Datenschutzmissbräuche wie herumliegenlassen von nem Kontoauszug in den Knast und muss MASSEN an Bestimmungen einhalten, aber strengvertrauliches Ministeriumsmaterial kommt an die Presse... seriuosly? 
Ich hasse es, das man IMMER mit zweierlei Maß messen muss... aber was ich noch mehr hasse ist, das die Presse dafür auch noch Geld bezahlt.
Wundert mich nicht, das sowas in der USA als Hochverrat verurteilt wird, sollte es bei uns auch geben.

Und ich vermute inzwischen auch, das Google das beste Programm für Aufklärung ist, so wenig wie die sich um den Datenschutz kümmern.


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Mai 2013)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Und ich vermute inzwischen auch, das Google das beste Programm für Aufklärung ist, so wenig wie die sich um den Datenschutz kümmern.


 
Ja und viele User machen es Google auch nicht besonders schwer, in dem sie bei Facebook, Twitter und Instagram, usw. ihr gesamtes Leben posten 


Zum Artikel denke Ich folgendes: Man kann die Bundeswehr nicht mit den Streitkräften der USA oder Israel vergleichen. Diese Staaten stehen unter einem ganz anderen Druck. Die USA fühlen sich ja generell als eine Art Weltpolizei, die anderen Staaten, vor allem ihren Öllieferranten () unterstützend zur Seite steht. Und Israel fühlt sich im nahen Osten auch ständig bedroht von irgendwelchen islamistischen Regimen wie dem Iran, Syrien, usw. Da halte Ich es nur für logisch und konsequent, dass diese Staaten im Bereich des Militärs extrem gut aufgestellt sind. 

In Deutschland ist die Situation mMn. eine ganz Andere. Nicht zuletzt weil Deutschland den Zweiten Weltkrieg angezettelt und verloren hat. Deutschland hält sich im Vergleich zu anderen Staaten wie Frankreich, GB oder eben den USA eher zurück, was das Militär anbelangt. Deutschland war zwar am Kosovo-Krieg beteiligt und ist auch in Afghanistan dabei, aber generell vermeidet es unsere Politik eher, dass Truppen in Kriege oder Konflikte entsendet werden. 

Man darf aber auch nicht den Fehler machen und unsere Truppen generell schlechtreden. Es gibt in einigen Bereichen zwar Mängel (z.B. die Transall oder das G36), allerdings nicht überall. Unsere Kampfpanzer und Haubitzen sind ja weltweit gefragt. 

Ich will damit sagen, dass in Deutschland nicht dieser Druck existiert, noch den letzten Euro ins Militär zu investieren, wie etwa in Israel oder den USA. 
So ist jeden Falls meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2013)

Vor allem darf man bei all dem nicht vergessen, dass es sich hier (wie der Focus so "schön" sagt) um die Cybertruppe der *Bundeswehr* handelt welche sich zudem noch im Aufbau befindet ohne konkreten Auftrag. Das ganze ist nicht Kernaufgabe der Bundeswehr und Deutschland hat nicht nur dieses "Klassenzimmer", da gibt's weitaus mehr und weitaus mehr Behörden und Ministerien haben bei diesem Thema in Deutschland ihre Finger im Spiel:

_Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationspolitik (BSI) hat im Cyber-Abwehrzentrum die Federführung und stellt neben den Räumlichkeiten auch sechs der zehn Mitarbeiter. Jeweils zwei Mitglieder kommen vom Bundesamt für Bevölkerungsschutz und Katastrophenhilfe (BKK) und vom Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz (BfV). In einem weiteren Schritt werden Mitte Juni auch Vertreter der Bundespolizei, des Bundeskriminalamts, des Bundesnachrichtendienstes, der Bundeswehr und des Zollkriminalamts einbezogen. _

Jeden Tag drei bis fünf Fälle für das Cyber-Abwehrzentrum | heise Security

Und was Nachrichtendienste wie der Bundesnachrichtendienst machen und auch an Möglichkeiten haben, das werden wir und sicher auch der Focus erst relativ spät bis gar nicht erfahren.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Mai 2013)

Woher will man auch wissen ob das stimmt, die können was weiß ich was für Ausrüstung haben und trotzdem jedem erzählen dass sie so mager ausgerüstet sind. Will net wissen wer alles was für Zaubertricks in der Hinterhand hat die einfach nur streng geheim sind. Andere protzen halt mehr rum.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (12. Mai 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Naja mit offline meinte ich eigentlich ohne Internet. Halt im Netzwerk.


 
Also LAN-Party? 

Spaß beiseite:
Die Cyberarmee der Bundeswehr ist im Vergleich zu Cyberarmeen anderer Länder (v.a. China) eine 3.Welt Armee. Die Politik muss mehr investieren, wenn D'land Konkurrenzfähig werden will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2013)

Warum sollte Deutschland konkurrenzfähig sein?
Werden Armeen bald verkappte Söldner sein, die von Großunternehmen beauftragt werden, Rohstoffe zu sichern und Aufstände zu unterdrücken?
Ach nee, die USA machen das ja heute schon so.


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Mai 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Also LAN-Party?
> 
> Spaß beiseite:
> Die Cyberarmee der Bundeswehr ist im Vergleich zu Cyberarmeen anderer Länder (v.a. China) eine 3.Welt Armee. Die Politik muss mehr investieren, wenn D'land Konkurrenzfähig werden will.


 
Das mit der LAN wollte ich auch schreiben. 

Aber China ist bei so Cyberattacken ziemlich weit vorne mit dabei. Wie das in Russland aussieht will ich nicht wissen. Die sind vermutlich auch nicht schlecht wenn es um diese Art der Kriegsführung geht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (12. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warum sollte Deutschland konkurrenzfähig sein?
> Werden Armeen bald verkappte Söldner sein, die von Großunternehmen beauftragt werden, Rohstoffe zu sichern und Aufstände zu unterdrücken?
> Ach nee, die USA machen das ja heute schon so.


 
Mit "Konkurrenzfähig" mein ich, in der Lage sein, sich zu verteidigen. D'land ist leichte Beute für Hackerarmeen (wie z.B. von China).


----------



## Astra-Coupe (12. Mai 2013)

Also bei meinen 2 Jahren im Bund habe ich vieles gesehen und gehört aber das sie an IT-Hardware gespart haben kann ich nicht bestätigen! Wenn ein Oberstleutnant, der keine Ahnung von PC's hat, jedes Jahr das beste Gerät auf den Tisch gestellt bekommt von dem ich als Zocker geträumt hab und ich dann auch noch die Entsorgung dieses Geräts nach 1(!!!!!!) Jahr überwachen muss da ging mir schon die Hutschnur etwas arg hoch. Das man übrig gebliebene Munition im Werte von tausenden Euro verballert hat um sie nicht zählen zu müssen war schon schlimm genug aber das jedes Jahr neue Hardware angeschafft wurde welche dann von nem Spezialunternehmen entsorgt wurde... sowas hat mein Herz schon arg bluten lassen.

Aus diesem Grund alleine glaube ich schon nicht das die Soldaten dort jetzt Steinzeitrechner zum arbeiten bekommen. Vieleicht hat ein toller Reporter ein Diskettenlaufwerk gesehen und meinte gleich "uralt das Ding" anstatt mal darüber nachzudenken das man ja evtl auch mal ne Diskette braucht für eine Untersuchung etc... was ich mir auch vorstellen kann das mit veraltet eher die Telekomleitung gemeint sein könnte, vieleicht haben die ja da schonmal die Drossel getestet die ja ohnehin kommen wird.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (12. Mai 2013)

> [...] Die Computer, die noch über ein Diskettenlaufwerk verfügen, stammen von der Marke Fujtsu Siemens, die seit 2009 so nicht mehr produziert. [...]


 
...auf dem eingefügten Bild übrigens ein 5 1/4''-Laufwerk...



> [...] Das Ziel, erklärt der Cyber-Kämpfer zackig und nimmt Haltung an: die Luftwaffe von Rotland über einen Angriff auf das Internet abzuschalten. Welches Land so dumm sein würde, seine Waffensysteme direkt an das Netz anzuschließen, wird gefragt. Der Mann errötet. Das könne er leider nicht beantworten. [...]


 
Ich denke das sagt alles... falls nicht...



> [...] Man lasse sich da „von der dunklen Seite des Internets inspirieren“, freut sich ein Cyber-Offizier. [...]


 
Willkommen im DarkNet Kollegen Offiziere


----------



## beercarrier (12. Mai 2013)

naja wenn die zukunft des krieges in unbemannten drohnen liegt und deutschland sich seine von luxenburg hacken lässt war der 2.wk  im letzten drittel der reinste triumphzug, btt ich hoffe schon das andere organisationen besser daraufeingestellt sind und zwar bevor man liest das ein terrorist mit einer gehackten kampfdrohne den kölner dom gott näher gebracht hat.


----------



## fire2002de (12. Mai 2013)

sieh es mal positiv, wo nichts ist kann der feind nichts angreifen xD


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. Mai 2013)

Das ist doch Absicht... Man will sich möglichst schlecht darstellen, damit im Hintergrund bleibt, wie gut man wirklich ist. Wo sollen die 30 Milliarden Euro denn bitte geblieben sein?  
Die potenziellen Angreifer sollen sich in Sicherheit wiegen, damit man leichter zurückschlagen kann. So läuft das beim Geheimdienst bzw. im Krieg. Auch im virtuellen.


----------



## Darka (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir nachträglich auch nochmal den Artikel auf Focus durchgelesen, wenn der Text auch nur annährend dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge bei unserer "Cybergurkentruppe" entspricht, dann ist der Zustand mehr als peinlich...  das liest sich für mich ganz nach dem Motto, dass irgendwo ein paar Typen rumhocken die vom T-Grad gerade so tauglich sind und nun mit Ihrem 08/15 IT-Studium einen auf "Hacker-Kiddie" machen und nun am "cyberwar" mitmachen wollen und dabei auf Fremd- bzw. Thirdparty Tools aus dem Netz zurückgreifen, weil hier keine Fachressourcen existieren selbst brauchbare Software auf die Beine zu stellen.  Und über das Risiko, dass das ein o. andere Tool nicht selbst eine Backdoor enthält womit die eigenen Systeme dann irgendwann klamheimlich kompromittiert werden, da hat noch keiner drüber nachgedacht oder wie? Na dann gute Nacht


----------



## butter_milch (13. Mai 2013)

Der Bund war nie mehr als eine Lachnummer im Vergleich zu den Streitkräften anderer Nationen. Warum sollte sich das also hier ändern...


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Mai 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Wo sollen die 30 Milliarden Euro denn bitte geblieben sein?


 
Wenn man sich sowas durchliest, dann kann man sich vorstellen wo das Geld ist. 

Verschwendung in MV: Neue Computer statt Virenreinigung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Sowas ist ja in Deutschland leider normal. Da werden Brücken gebaut wo gar keine gebraucht werden.


----------



## Seabound (13. Mai 2013)

Dazu fällt mir nur dass hier ein...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v=hcoGjK7cx6k


----------



## ph1584 (13. Mai 2013)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Der Bund nie mehr als eine Lachnummer im Vergleich zu den Streitkräften anderer Nationen. Warum sollte sich das also hier ändern...



Wenigstens sparen Sie sich die Firewall. Wenn alles Offline ist kann niemand das System via Internet hacken. 

Es lebe das Telegraphenamt!


----------



## Timsu (13. Mai 2013)

Darka schrieb:


> und dabei auf Fremd- bzw. Thirdparty Tools aus dem Netz zurückgreifen, weil hier keine Fachressourcen existieren selbst brauchbare Software auf die Beine zu stellen.  Und über das Risiko, dass das ein o. andere Tool nicht selbst eine Backdoor enthält womit die eigenen Systeme dann irgendwann klamheimlich kompromittiert werden, da hat noch keiner drüber nachgedacht oder wie?:


 
Was spricht dagegen opensource Standard-Tools zu nutzen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Mai 2013)

Passt ja zur Drosselkom. Internet so modern wie deren PCs...... hmmmm neee unser Internet von der Drosselkom stammt ja von 1990, Ausbau gab es ja danach fast gar nicht.
Wie modern Deutschland so ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Mai 2013)

Die benötigen keinen i7 und eine GTX680 um Cyberattacken zu lernen, schon gar nicht für Linux.
Ob jetzt diese PC's am Internet hängen oder nicht, was sagt das aus? Genau gar nichts, einfach nur peinlich dieser Artikel.


Nunja ich vermute aber die Chinesen, Amis und Russen sind in diesem Gebiet EU Ländern schon voraus.




Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Passt ja zur Drosselkom. Internet so modern wie deren PCs...... hmmmm neee unser Internet von der Drosselkom stammt ja von 1990, Ausbau gab es ja danach fast gar nicht.
> Wie modern Deutschland so ist.



Was meinst du mit "Internet"? Jeder benutzt das selbe "Internet" . Meinst du Internetleitungen?

Leute ihr seit teilweise ja sowas von leicht zu überzeugen. Irgend ein Schrottartikel auf RTL und ihr glaubt den Käse noch, und übertragt das gehörte auf ganz Deutschland, oder Europa - wie naiv muss man sein. 

Mfg


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (17. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie habe ich bei dieser Pressenews nur den Eindruck, dieser soll eine "Belustigung", eine Empörung bzw. Massenhafte Klicks und Co generieren.
Dazu passt das Bild mit dem 5 1/4 " Laufwerk sicher ganz ausgezeichnet...
Und Hans und Franz "spielen dieses Spiel mit"...


----------

